# Help identify this please! :S



## ZackL (Mar 11, 2011)

PLEASE HELP!
I took my frogs out to get some pics and I saw this egg-like thing coming out of the female, It looked kind of like her insides as well. The frogs were together on a rock ledge in my tank in no privacy and I have not witnessed breeding behavior... Can anyone give me some help (please see pics of frog [she is presumably the female] so I'm uncertain as to what it is, they are about 12 months old though)? Whatever it was, it was gone within a few hours.

Please let me know what you guys think... :S I really don't think it was an egg though, as you can see it has many veins in it...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is a prolapse. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/7859-bubble-coming-out-butt.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/5035-help-rectal-prolapse.html 

and you may want to read http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like a prolapse, which is pretty common and they often go away on their own like yours did. If it comes back and doesn't go away, soaking them in a bit of sugar water often helps.
I've heard that different substrates can increase the likelihood of this.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It can also be caused by overfeeding. In one case I think it was caused in a female I had by putting too much dust on the flies which she voraciously consumed. I started dusting less (only a light coating) and then spraying the flies lightly with water (not so much to rinse off the dusting powder) once or twice after putting them in the viv to help them go down more smoothly (this is my personal idea, it may or may not be helpful). I did not see it recur with the below treatment. 

This needs to be treated promptly or the tissue may die---I had good success with Preparation H ointment----a tiny, near invisible amount daubed onto the protrusion with a Q-tip allowed it to retract. Get fecals done too in case a parasite load could cause an obstruction also, and read the links Ed posted.


----------



## ZackL (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, I will do what I can ASAP, really appreciate the tips and thoughts.


----------



## ZackL (Mar 11, 2011)

How much sugar to water should be used?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep. Prolapse. Sometime's it goes away on its own, sometimes not. Our vet usually proscribes some cream that we apply 2x a day. I can't remember offhand what it is, but I'll look into it. Seems to happen rather often to our black spotted newts and we have to treat them 2x a day for 10 minutes out of water. The good news is it's treatable and you seem to have caught it early which should help.


----------



## ZackL (Mar 11, 2011)

Well she is still pretty active, has been a bit calmer lately but still explores know and again. She is still eating. Should remove her to a quarantine tank? Some sites say to do so. Should I stop feeding her while she is "healing". There is nothing currently there now as I said it disappeared within a few hours. I'm worried it might have poped and could cause worse damage. I just soaked her for 20 mins in sugar water just to be safe though. I'd really appreciate you looking into the medication.

Would anyone suggest I try Preparation H ointment? or should I stay away from that?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are a lot of potential causes of prolapse.. including but not limited to parasites, calcium insufficiency, septicemia, osmotic imbalance.. 

If the cause isn't identified and corrected, then it is likely to reoccur. 

Ed


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> It can also be caused by overfeeding. In one case I think it was caused in a female I had by putting too much dust on the flies which she voraciously consumed. I started dusting less (only a light coating) and then spraying the flies lightly with water (not so much to rinse off the dusting powder) once or twice after putting them in the viv to help them go down more smoothly (this is my personal idea, it may or may not be helpful). I did not see it recur with the below treatment.
> 
> This needs to be treated promptly or the tissue may die---*I had good success with Preparation H ointment----a tiny, near invisible amount daubed onto the protrusion with a Q-tip allowed it to retract. Get fecals done too in case a parasite load could cause an obstruction also, and read the links Ed posted*.





ZackL said:


> Well she is still pretty active, has been a bit calmer lately but still explores know and again. She is still eating. Should remove her to a quarantine tank? Some sites say to do so. Should I stop feeding her while she is "healing". There is nothing currently there now as I said it disappeared within a few hours. I'm worried it might have poped and could cause worse damage. I just soaked her for 20 mins in sugar water just to be safe though. I'd really appreciate you looking into the medication.
> 
> *Would anyone suggest I try Preparation H ointment? or should I stay away from that?*


See my post above, use w/caution. Don't want to overdose. I asked Dr. Frye and that is basically what he told me.
Doing these things after the prolapse has retracted isn't helpful, and might be harmful if repeated often without a need.


----------



## ZackL (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright, I'll keep away from doing anything else and keep an eye on her. She seems fine now though and doesn't have trouble making bowel movements, but i'll look into it more just to be safe.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

ZackL said:


> Alright, I'll keep away from doing anything else and keep an eye on her. She seems fine now though and doesn't have trouble making bowel movements, but i'll look into it more just to be safe.


Now's the time for fecals.


----------

